# A glimpse into my collection (1) "The Wall"



## PlaneDiggerCam

Here I am displaying my collection so far for your entertainment. This collection started when I first started out in mid-2015 and is still growing.

Here is what I call "The Wall"





Here are some noteworthy sections of "The Wall"

My crates, all of which are special. The Waterford, CT one is pretty rare. The Heinz is my favorite:




I have two shelves full of my embossed sodas and beers!




Local milks/ fruit jars... 




 Some of my Amber/Cobalt (can you find the Warner's? )








Jugs and Large Ware (Note the W.F. Joslin Jug):




Well known sodas that are still around today:




This concludes this part of my collection.

Thanks for reading,
             PlaneDiggerCam


----------



## slugplate

Very nice!


----------



## Screwtop

Only one SS Coke? lol, awesome collection, one to be proud of!

I see you're like me, you can't help but have a hodge podge of awesomeness on the shelves, lol!


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam

Screwtop said:


> Only one SS Coke? lol, awesome collection, one to be proud of!
> 
> I see you're like me, you can't help but have a hodge podge of awesomeness on the shelves, lol!



There are not too many straight side cokes here in New England. I got that one from a relative. The only straight side I know of closest to me is the Providence, R.I. one which is scarce.


----------



## iggyworf

Very nice display! Did you build those shelving units? I built all mine for my collection.


----------



## hemihampton

PlaneDiggerCam said:


> There are not too many straight side cokes here in New England. I got that one from a relative. The only straight side I know of closest to me is the Providence, R.I. one which is scarce.




There is a straight sided Coke from Waterbury Connecticutt. LEON.


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam

hemihampton said:


> There is a straight sided Coke from Waterbury Connecticutt. LEON.



Oh yeah, I forgot about that one. The Waterbury straight side is rare.


----------



## bottle-bud

Cool Collection! A nice assortment of different style bottles. Keep it growing!


----------



## embe

Nice Display ! 

Is that a Kist (last pic, top right between the Canada Dry and Pepsi)


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam

embe said:


> Nice Display !
> 
> Is that a Kist (last pic, top right between the Canada Dry and Pepsi)



Yes it is.


----------



## Patagoniandigger

Nicely displayed ! Congratulations 
Every body wonna have a wall like this.
I think I found your Warmers among the large cobalt blue staff.
About the Joslin jug it surprise me.
Didn't know exist this shape.  I'm complitely ignorant of stonware jugs. Once I decided not to buy a same shaped one  because I doubt  it's truthfulness. It's made with two pieces. Isn't it?


----------



## CanadianBottles

Patagoniandigger said:


> Nicely displayed ! Congratulations
> Every body wonna have a wall like this.
> I think I found your Warmers among the large cobalt blue staff.
> About the Joslin jug it surprise me.
> Didn't know exist this shape.  I'm complitely ignorant of stonware jugs. Once I decided not to buy a same shaped one  because I doubt  it's truthfulness. It's made with two pieces. Isn't it?



It can be tough to tell which stoneware is legit and which isn't, I know I've left pieces behind that I later realized were legit.  A surprising amount of old stoneware is still out there in thrift shops, much more so than old bottles.  I don't take home anything that isn't marked though, it's just too common to bother with considering the space it takes up.


----------



## Patagoniandigger

Yeah  that's right. Now I feel better after red your words. Thanks Al


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam

Patagoniandigger said:


> Nicely displayed ! Congratulations
> Every body wonna have a wall like this.
> I think I found your Warmers among the large cobalt blue staff.
> About the Joslin jug it surprise me.
> Didn't know exist this shape.  I'm complitely ignorant of stonware jugs. Once I decided not to buy a same shaped one  because I doubt  it's truthfulness. It's made with two pieces. Isn't it?



Yeah I believe that the Joslin Jug is for syrup (explains the pour spout top).


----------



## WesternPA-collector

That's a lot of bottles to get in just five years. All in all it's just another bottle in the wall!


----------



## HeadBasher77

PlaneDiggerCam said:


> Here I am displaying my collection so far for your entertainment. This collection started when I first started out in mid-2015 and is still growing.
> 
> Here is what I call "The Wall"
> View attachment 201704
> 
> Here are some noteworthy sections of "The Wall"
> 
> My crates, all of which are special. The Waterford, CT one is pretty rare. The Heinz is my favorite:
> View attachment 201705
> 
> I have two shelves full of my embossed sodas and beers!
> View attachment 201706
> 
> Local milks/ fruit jars...
> View attachment 201707
> 
> Some of my Amber/Cobalt (can you find the Warner's? )
> View attachment 201708
> 
> View attachment 201709
> 
> Jugs and Large Ware (Note the W.F. Joslin Jug):
> View attachment 201710
> 
> Well known sodas that are still around today:
> View attachment 201713
> 
> This concludes this part of my collection.
> 
> Thanks for reading,
> PlaneDiggerCam


Great collection! Thanks for posting pics!


----------



## swpender

PlaneDiggerCam said:


> Here I am displaying my collection so far for your entertainment. This collection started when I first started out in mid-2015 and is still growing.
> 
> Here is what I call "The Wall"
> View attachment 201704
> 
> Here are some noteworthy sections of "The Wall"
> 
> My crates, all of which are special. The Waterford, CT one is pretty rare. The Heinz is my favorite:
> View attachment 201705
> 
> I have two shelves full of my embossed sodas and beers!
> View attachment 201706
> 
> Local milks/ fruit jars...
> View attachment 201707
> 
> Some of my Amber/Cobalt (can you find the Warner's? )
> View attachment 201708
> 
> View attachment 201709
> 
> Jugs and Large Ware (Note the W.F. Joslin Jug):
> View attachment 201710
> 
> Well known sodas that are still around today:
> View attachment 201713
> 
> This concludes this part of my collection.
> 
> Thanks for reading,
> PlaneDiggerCam


fantastic!


----------



## Eric

Great collection and displayed very nice... Warning! You're gonna need more shelves... this hobby is addicting!
Keep going!


----------



## Vince

My wife is "encouraging" me to get rid of my collection.  I think i have some decent finds - all from a local dump here in Austin.  All from before 1960.  I have many small medicine bottles, along with a few larger ones.  Any idea how best to sell them?  I will post pictures later.


----------



## EdsFinds

PlaneDiggerCam said:


> Here I am displaying my collection so far for your entertainment. This collection started when I first started out in mid-2015 and is still growing.
> 
> Here is what I call "The Wall"
> View attachment 201704
> 
> Here are some noteworthy sections of "The Wall"
> 
> My crates, all of which are special. The Waterford, CT one is pretty rare. The Heinz is my favorite:
> View attachment 201705
> 
> I have two shelves full of my embossed sodas and beers!
> View attachment 201706
> 
> Local milks/ fruit jars...
> View attachment 201707
> 
> Some of my Amber/Cobalt (can you find the Warner's? )
> View attachment 201708
> 
> View attachment 201709
> 
> Jugs and Large Ware (Note the W.F. Joslin Jug):
> View attachment 201710
> 
> Well known sodas that are still around today:
> View attachment 201713
> 
> This concludes this part of my collection.
> 
> Thanks for reading,
> PlaneDiggerCam


Well organized! I'd be scared of them breaking.


----------



## jc_john1

Pretty. Very, very pretty!


----------



## Canadacan

That looks great!....I need a new wall in my house as I'm now getting over crowded.


----------



## WesternPA-collector

EdsFinds said:


> Well organized! I'd be scared of them breaking.


I get worried about mine falling off and breaking too. If we'd ever have an earthquake I'd be screwed.


----------



## WesternPA-collector

Vince said:


> My wife is "encouraging" me to get rid of my collection.  I think i have some decent finds - all from a local dump here in Austin.  All from before 1960.  I have many small medicine bottles, along with a few larger ones.  Any idea how best to sell them?  I will post pictures later.


That makes me glad that I'm divorced. A wife should ideally be supportive of your hobbies. Try selling them as a lot, at an antique shop. You may not get a lot for them but it will make it easier to just move them all to one place.


----------

